# Solved: batch file XP



## luckyelric (Sep 27, 2013)

So i was trying to create a compiler out of a *BATCH FILE* http://forums.techguy.org/#using notepad .

But i keep getting an error saying " blahblah not a valid win32 application"

SO...i thought that all i had to just define the PATH variable in windows....am i wrong? or did I forget something?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Could you post your code here so that we can see what's going on?


----------



## luckyelric (Sep 27, 2013)

No code yet, havent gotten that far.

What i attempted to do was create a batch file in-order to create a compiler. I thought that all i had to do to get a batch file to work was to define environmental variable under path. 

So i put ";" and then the path i wanted to define.

Thats as far as I got, and when I try to open up the batch file it continues to say 

"etc .. is not a valid win32 application"


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

What do you understand by the word "Compiler"? 

A compiler is a very complicated program that converts high level programming language code into the "ones and zeroes" that a computer understands. 
Editing the path just lets you run certain programs without specifying which folder they're in, it doesn't help create a new program.


----------



## luckyelric (Sep 27, 2013)

What I am trying to do is create a batch file, and run it, without the win32 application error message coming up, on windows XP. I created a folder in program files to store the information in a certain location, i then created a .bat file using note pad, and then wanted to access it from the save location. When i try to reaccess the file i get the "not a valid win32 application" error. So i thought i needed to define the path or something, but that didnt yield any results.


----------



## luckyelric (Sep 27, 2013)

Nevermind I resolved the issue myself, - it was a problem with the defined path, thanks anyway.


----------

